# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Increase chance legendary / artifact crafting materials

## Appel1705

In ESO you can make up to 7 alts, each alt will start with 3 skill points.

Make 7 alts in the Daggerfall Covenant faction, in this starting city the bank and crafting area is close to eachother.
Now with the 3 points get one level minion in each profession, if you want a enchanting minion aswell you need to get two skyshards. You allready have one.
See here for the skyshard locations

Now you have 32 minions, on my main I have level 3 minions in each craftingline. Every 24 hours every single alt will get 4 mails with a bag with the corresponding crafting materials, normaly since you are using a level 1 minion the chance of getting a good item is low.

Now here is trick, only log into the alts and go to the mailtab but dont take the item out of the mail. Instead log-out and log back into a other alt and repeat.
Now since the mail in ESO is linked between alts, log into your main with the level 3 minions and collect the bags with crafting materials.

Edit: (Thanks for the info Sylph027)

The contents are determined by the openers crafting level in that profession, the chance of better crafting items is also determined by minion level. So open the corresponding box with the char with the highest minion / prof level. :Cool:

----------


## Meatphone

Can't say for sure if bag loot is determined by character level once it's delivered though, so I'm not entirely sure if this would work, will give it a shot with a couple extra toons to confirm. Anyone else have any experience with this?

----------


## Sylph027

I can confirm that the bags roll upon open. The contents however are determined by the openers crafting level in that profession, not char level.

----------


## mrnice

double post

----------


## Guts

repost : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/elde...-crafting.html

----------


## Appel1705

It is not a repost, in the other post nowere is written that you can open all the mails with the character that hase the highest proffesion / minion level.

----------


## histachii

so i need highest profession level or do i have to invest skill points to get better drops ?

----------


## Appel1705

You only need level one minion on your alts. Level 3 minions will send you 2 mails every 24 hours (1 every 12hours). However getting your alts up to level 32 in a proffesion wil take a long time.
So I just made all my alts level 4 so i can have 4x level 1 minions and then open the bags on my character with the highest prof.

----------


## emesa

I just got 3x Iron Ore on my main (3/3 Hireling v8 Blacksmithing&Clothing 45+) by opening one from my alts

----------


## Sylph027

> I just got 3x Iron Ore on my main (3/3 Hireling v8 Blacksmithing&Clothing 45+) by opening one from my alts


Odd... I get Potency 7 runes on my main from my lvl 3 alt bags.

----------


## betterfuture

> The contents are determined by the openers crafting level in that profession, the chance of better crafting items is also determined by minion level. So open the corresponding box with the char with the highest minion / prof level.


Wish I knew this when I was doing hireling bug!

----------


## Cypher

From the PTS v1.1.1 patch notes:
"-Crafting hireling mails no longer contain a loot box. Instead, they contain the random assortment of items which the box would have contained when you opened it. The items you receive in the mail are determined by the character for which the mail was intended."

Get on this before they fix it when v1.1.x is released.

----------


## spartakexer

patched in latest patch idiots

----------

